# How-To . . . Vector Twin 100W HID Pictures



## petrev (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi 

Had been looking at the Vector Twin for a while and thinking about an HID mod when I saw Lasercrazy had one at PF10 - OK I've got to make one now . . . 

Got all the bits and then stumbled accross this thread by *English_Mart* Vector twin halogen lamp converted to HID - This had been going on for ages . . . 

Vector Twin VEC192
HID conversion Kit - 50/55W H7 4300ºK (mine was from YourHID )

Anyway here are some photos of my build.

The HID conversion kit is a virtual Drop-In. Lots of room and a plastic divider that becomes the perfect mount for the ballasts.





Remove the front bezel, glass and twin-mirror and you find this black plastic divider piece (there is another spacer piece mounted on the front of it too but that isn't needed - just taking up space so remove it . . . )





Take a Dremel to the battery side and you get this . . .





Do this to the front - cut down the 4 mounting posts.





Cut out the top side - this may help give some sort of air flow route





Drill some big holes to provide some more air ! Convection ! ! !





Attach one Ballast, Pre-wired with input and output cables, onto the battery side using some double sided sticky foam (Sticky Fixer Strip)






Re-Mount the Plastic piece into the body 
View from the rear . . .





Attach the second ballast to the front side with another piece of double sided sticky foam (Sticky Fixer Strip) and connect all the wires - There are spade connectors that connect into the existing wiring - too easy !





Re-Fit the front and its all done . . . Simple !





Standard SLA gives 25min runtime on 100W and no overheating problems (?)

Weight is about the same as POB 35W HID so have to sort out a lithium version at some point . . .

Quite a bit of UV output - Photochromic lenses





Lots of Light for not much money and effort . . .

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 1, 2008)

Now that's just wicked. I'm a not exactly clear, can you light both off at the same time? Beamshots? 

-LT

edit: I'd not seen that other link, thanks. How far out would you say the beams converge?


----------



## petrev (Jun 1, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Now that's just wicked. I'm a not exactly clear, can you light both off at the same time? Beamshots?
> 
> -LT


 
Hi LT

One Lit = 50/55W
Two Lit = 100/110W

There are beamshots and some more pics in *English_Mart's* original Vector twin halogen lamp converted to HID thread.

I'll try to get some more shots soon 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pete.

I have been wanting to bulld one myself for a while now.

What batt you got in that? Id expect 7ah sla would give low runtimes.

what about a li-ion?


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Nice pete.
> 
> I have been wanting to bulld one myself for a while now.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flash

25 minutes 100/110W is from the standard SLA that comes with the host. Still deciding on the Lithium option ! ! !

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 2, 2008)

rofl, its threads like this that make me lash out on my wallet.

ive already ordered the black & decker host, 6k 55w ballast kit, & ill see what li-ion batt i can get built with what ever room i have.


i like 6k over 4.3 or 4.2k.


any risks of over heating with HID? I assume the orig halogen bulbs produce more heat?


Later.


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> rofl, its threads like this that make me lash out on my wallet.
> 
> ive already ordered the black & decker host, 6k 55w ballast kit, & ill see what li-ion batt i can get built with what ever room i have.
> 
> ...



Hi Flash

:twothumbs

No trouble with heat (so far . . .) 

Lamps are fine and produce much less heat than the originals. 
Worried a bit about the ballasts in the closed in space (hence the token holes) but they seem fine (so far . . .)

You will love this mod

Laters Dude


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome thread Pete! really nice result too, just curious as to the reflector diameter of those Vectors Twins? also how'd you get on with the beam focus points (looks like the exact same kit as KrisP & I used)?:candle:






Flashanator 500mW said:


> rofl, its threads like this that make me lash out on my wallet.
> 
> i've already ordered the black & decker host, 6k 55w ballast kit, & ill see what li-ion batt i can get built with what ever room i have.
> 
> ...



Choosing a HID/LED colour tint is a personal thing... but I'm curious why you went with 6000K, from my understanding the lower the frequency 4000~8000K the better the colour rendition (ie. useful to the human eye)?

I've had not had any issues with overheating of those cheap Chinese 55w HID kits yet and FWIW according to the specification booklet the ballast/burner are of Bosch origin/design (depending on the kit you obtain) :twothumbs

Looking forward to your DIY HID mod thread G/L!


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 2, 2008)

For spotlights I like 6k over 4.3 for the beam. 6K stands out more.

If I find i like 4.3K better, ill just swap the bulbs.

look forward to beamshots.


btw, what (k) is best for human eyes? sunlight is 5.5-6k, so I thought white light gives better visablity then lower 4.3k???

thx


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Good job on the mod. :thumbsup: When I did mine I completely rewired everything and used a custom 12 cell 10AH LSD D pack. The ballasts I used were pretty thick with great heatsinking, but that made mounting them difficult.


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> For spotlights I like 6k over 4.3 for the beam. 6K stands out more.
> 
> If I find i like 4.3K better, ill just swap the bulbs.
> look forward to beamshots.
> ...


 
Hi

Higher ºK look bluer going right to violet at highest temps - give a laser beam effect but don't penetrate fog as well and the higher the temp the lower the lumens (rough guide) 

4300ºK seem very white to me (night time) - lower will penetrate fog better but there seems to be no increase in Lumens and they might get a bit yellow looking - most people settle on 4300ºK as a good compromise.




lasercrazy said:


> Good job on the mod. :thumbsup: When I did mine I completely rewired everything and used a custom 12 cell 10AH LSD D pack. The ballasts I used were pretty thick with great heatsinking, but that made mounting them difficult.


 
Hi 

Kudos on rewiring and pack - I decided to make mine as simple as possible and the ballasts just happened to fit perfectly. Have to get some photos of your pack if possible ? Sounds good

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome thread Pete! really nice result too, just curious as to the reflector diameter of those Vectors Twins? also how'd you get on with the beam focus points (looks like the exact same kit as KrisP & I used)?:candle:


 
Hi [email protected]öm

5" Ø reflectors (with common bit in the middle)

Looks like same kit as in your photos - The H7 version seems to be about right for focus, only maybe 1-2mm out, but I think I prefer the slight extra size of the hot spot to ultimate throw so ! ? ! Only small shims required if wanted.

I have a similar host to yours but it doesn't have the extra front-bezel extender so is only 8" Ø. Nice though and fits a Cibie Mirror and a 400W 64663 - Sweet.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> btw, what (k) is best for human eyes? sunlight is 5.5-6k, so I thought white light gives better visablity then lower 4.3k???



I was always under the impression that sunlight was in the vicinity of 4300K and not 6000K, I could be mistaken but the color rendition (of the human eye) in sunlight vastly surpasses that possible in artificial lighting conditions IMHO 




petrev said:


> 5" Ø reflectors (with common bit in the middle)
> 
> Looks like same kit as in your photos - The H7 version seems to be about right for focus, only maybe 1-2mm out, but I think I prefer the slight extra size of the hot spot to ultimate throw so ! ? ! Only small shims required if wanted.
> 
> I have a similar host to yours but it doesn't have the extra front-bezel extender so is only 8" Ø. Nice though and fits a Cibie Mirror and a 400W 64663 - Sweet.



5 Inches eh? I was trying to visualize the size of your host and that makes it much easier thanks! I did notice shimming to focus cost me the wide beam I had initially (on installation), but the ability to project a decent hotspot over a couple of hundred meters made it truly worth the effort 

a portable 400w beast?


----------



## superjoe83 (Jun 2, 2008)

i haven't seen it mentioned yet, but higher kelvin temp = lower lumens out of the bulb

For example, a Philips D2S 4300k lamp puts out 3400-3600 lumens at 35w, the Philips Ultinon 6000k D2S bulb puts out about 2600 lumen at 35w


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

petrev said:


> Kudos on rewiring and pack - I decided to make mine as simple as possible and the ballasts just happened to fit perfectly. Have to get some photos of your pack if possible ? Sounds good. Cheers Pete



Here are the pics of my pack being made courtesy of LuxLuthor. If you ever need a custom pack made I highly recommend him. :thumbsup:

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc1.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc2.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc3.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc4.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc5.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc6.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc7.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc8.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/pike444/lasercrazy/lc9.jpg


----------



## Essexman (Jun 3, 2008)

Great build, I've never seen a twin set up like this.

Is the Vector Twin VEC192 available in the UK? 

After a quick search all I could find is a black and decker twin, which looks a bit top heavy.

I keep thinking/looking at building a HID monster, I've got no use for one, no where to keep it, and shouldn't spend any more money really.
But that's never stopped me before.

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2008)

Essexman said:


> Great build, I've never seen a twin set up like this.
> 
> Is the Vector Twin VEC192 available in the UK?



One would have to think so, as two of the most recent Vector Twin mods I've read were from your fellow countrymen petrev & English_Mart (who's build thread is linked in the opening post of this thread) 

Vector Twins FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## petrev (Jun 3, 2008)

Essexman said:


> Great build, I've never seen a twin set up like this.
> 
> Is the Vector Twin VEC192 available in the UK?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Essex

I got mine from America via eBay and the postage was as much as the lamp.

It is also branded Black & Decker VEC192 in The States but not available as far as I can tell in the UK - the top heavy one, VEC158BD, is a slightly smaller unit.

This page from boatandrvaccessories.com has most of the hosts out there in one place and this was the company I got mine from, but via eBay listing.
Ask about postage and description to UK as some sellers can be helpful. :thumbsup:

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jun 3, 2008)

lasercrazy said:


> Here are the pics of my pack being made courtesy of LuxLuthor. If you ever need a custom pack made I highly recommend him. :thumbsup:
> . . .


 
Cool Pack Build

Nice work Lux

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi

Colour Temp ? Lumens ? etc. . . Full Disclosure

What is Daylight Temp ?

1500 K Candlelight
2680 K 40 W incandescent lamp
3000 K 200 W incandescent lamp
3200 K Sunrise/sunset
3400 K Tungsten lamp
3400 K 1 hour from dusk/dawn
5000-4500 K Xenon lamp/light arc
5500 K Sunny daylight around noon
5500-5600 K Electronic photo flash
6500-7500 K Overcast sky
9000-12000 K Blue sky

Photographers generally define Daylight White as 5500 K (Nikon and Canon vary)

What is White ?

Trouble with White is the brain sees white based on ambient light so White is whatever is ambient - Your lamp is white in the absence of any other reference - SF-M6 is white until you shine an HID near it then it's yellow (or the HID is blue !) but incandescents have better colour rendering ! see later . . .

CIE Map showing perceived White area




This is all regarding true Black Body radiators like the Sun and incandescent lamps ! Colour Temperature

C.I.E. Colour Space (CIE - _Commission internationale de l'éclairage _or International Commission on Illumination )






HID and other discharge lamps have non contigious interrupted spectra and hence Correlated Color Temperature (CCT) or Apparent Color Temperature is used. 

More Reading - International Cinematographers Guild

Another measure is also used for discharge lamps that of CRI Colour Rendering Index (eg. 95 - Higher is better) 

Discharge lamps have interrupted spectra and hence depending on wavelengths present some colours may dissapear or seem brighter than normal - therefore the need for CRI

Fuller specs for a lamp that might help with choices

Color Temperature (ºK) (CCT)
Color Rendering Index (CRI)
CIE Color x
CIE Color y 
Luminous Flux (lm) at rated output 
Luminous Efficacy (lm/W)

Anything else ?

Oh Yes - it's all personal preference.

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Essexman (Jun 3, 2008)

> Hi Essex
> 
> I got mine from America via eBay and the postage was as much as the lamp.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info Pete, the worst luck ever, when I was looking at the build pics/beam shots (again), the wife walked by......

:tsk:


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 3, 2008)

> btw, what (k) is best for human eyes? sunlight is 5.5-6k, so I thought white light gives better visablity then lower 4.3k???


The surface temperature of the sun is about 6000 Kelvin, but what we actually see on earth is highly variable, depending on time of day and latitude. Much of the light from the sun is scattered by Rayleigh scattering, so the result is a blue sky, and a (relatively) yellow looking sun. This is why our sensitivity to blue light occurs more in the peripheral vision, and red/green sensitive cones are dominant in the fovea, or central vision used to discern details. The lumen scale is based strictly on central vision. On an overcast day, color temp can be higher, around 7000k. In direct sunlight, during most of the day, color temp will be closer to 4000k. 

Another reason this logic (pick the color tmep closest to the sun) isn't always the best is that our eyes work differently depending on the amount of incident light -- generally preferring lower color temperatures as illuminance gets lower. At noon on a sunny day, color temp will be about 6000k, but illuminance will also be as high as 100,000 lux everywhere. One of the common complaints about 6000k+ color temperature bulbs for indoor lighting is that they make things look dreary or dull at the few hundred lux of most homes, they require more lux compared to really look "right". I personally like 5000k at around 1000 lux for task lighting indoors, this is much brighter than most homes and workshops.

Also, the reason why blue light does a poorer job at penetrating fog is actually not due to rayleigh scattering (which is scattering due to particles smaller than the wavelength of light), but due to the fact that our eyes shift toward being more sensitive to blue light at night, and that most objects outdoors preferentially reflect red and green, few things in nature reflect blue. However, fog reflects everything indiscriminantly, so contrast ratio between the illuminated fog and your illuminated object will be much worse.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 3, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> ... the fact that our eyes shift toward being more sensitive to blue light at night, ...


You're talking cone cells vs rod cells, yes?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 3, 2008)

Great topic! The XeRay 50W D2S (or D1S) are 4200°K bulbs. Assuming same is true with Philips DL-50 FatBoy. Polarion uses 4300°K

It appears that 4300°K is the sweet spot....but I did notice this site also has 5,000°K, and described up top as "very light blue hue."

Wonder if any have tried that temp? From their site:
_* 3000K = Great light output (3400 lumens), Yellow, excellent for bad weather.*
* 4500K = Great light output (3400 lumens), White, best performance *
* 5000K = Great light output (3200 lumens), Pure white, very light blue hue. Light still white on the road*
* 6000K = Good light output (3000 lumens) , White with blue/purple hue, best looks *
* 8000K = Good light output (2800 lumens), White with more pronounced blue color *_​Also is there a guide to the "H" sizes, wondering why only H-7 is being used....if different focus would be affected by "H" size, but I know nothing about what the "H" parameter describes yet.


----------



## superjoe83 (Jun 4, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Also is there a guide to the "H" sizes, wondering why only H-7 is being used....if different focus would be affected by "H" size, but I know nothing about what the "H" parameter describes yet.


 
H7 basically means that the HID bulb is made/re-based to fit halogen H7 sockets

also, i would like to add that the kit that the OP got is using 35w bulbs overdriven by the 50w ballasts, i have yet to see a true 50w bulb come from china, the only true 50w D2S base bulb that i know of is the Philips DL-50


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 4, 2008)

But don't you use the new HID kit sockets that come with them for these mods? If so, wondering if focus might be better with other bulb size kit.


----------



## petrev (Jun 4, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> But don't you use the new HID kit sockets that come with them for these mods? If so, wondering if focus might be better with other bulb size kit.



Hi Lux

H7 is the exact fit for these Vector Twins and POB HID.

Hx defines bulb height and base size - shape - tabs/orientation devices and base thickness etc. . . 

My H7 fit perfectly and focus is probably as designed - a very thin, 1-2mm, shim might get a measure of hyper-focus for ultimate throw.

Plasmaman found that D2S are the same size fitting but have a thicker base so he had to reverse his spring retaining clip - I think D2S are upside down re-H7 so the return wire is at the bottom not the top (maybe?)

Cheers
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> You're talking cone cells vs rod cells, yes?



Yes... basically rod (cells) are for peripheral vision & sensitive to what we refer to as night vision (shades), whilst the cone (cells) are primarily central of our scope of vision (colour & definition) :thumbsup:


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes...


But you weren't the one talking (typing). :thinking: I presume that's what he was referring to, but how do you know?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 5, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> But you weren't the one talking (typing). :thinking: I presume that's what he was referring to, but how do you know?


For the record, yes, that's what I was talking about. Athough full adaptation only takes place after being in the dark about 20 minutes, in full-moon and twilight conditoins the eyes operate in what is caleld "mespoic" mode which is a blend between input from cones, and rods, with rods becomign progressively more dominant the darker things get, and those have sensitviity peak shifted down into the blue-green, as opposed to yelow-green region.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 5, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> in full-moon and twilight conditoins the eyes operate in what is caleld "mespoic" mode


I got all of one result on Google for mespoic. Mesopic works, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> But you weren't the one talking (typing). :thinking: I presume that's what he was referring to, but how do you know?



School & previous medical back ground... don't they have health & science subjects in NZ schools? 


Hey remember when your mother told you to eat up your carrots so you could see in the dark? well carrots and many vegetables (to varying degrees) contain carotene which the body converts to Vitamin A, this amongst many uses within the body aid the health & formation of those 'rod' cells


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 5, 2008)

We had some nice rain here in CT over last few days. Supposed to be warm this weekend. Probably a good time to cut the grass.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> School & previous medical back ground... don't they have health & science subjects in NZ schools?


I guess not. I read just this morning that NZ needs 200 more surgeons pretty urgently.



[email protected] said:


> ... carotene which the body converts to Vitamin A, ...


using fat as a catalyst (otherwise the conversion is really slow and inefficient). One more reason to enjoy BBQs. :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone going to the Podunk Bluegrass Music Festival this year?


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 6, 2008)

Pete can you give measurments to how much room there is for a battery in the Twin HID Mod? As I dont have mine yet.

You can fit a SLA 7ah in right? Much more then that?


I have a 8.5ah Li-Ion pack I wouldnt mind using, but it would prob give cheap runtimes. These Li-Ion packs are expensive.

Im going with 4.3K now. seems like the right thing to do.


:thumbsup:


----------



## petrev (Jun 6, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Pete can you give measurments to how much room there is for a battery in the Twin HID Mod? As I dont have mine yet.
> 
> You can fit a SLA 7ah in right? Much more then that?
> 
> ...



Hi

Std. 7Ah SLA still fits 65 x 95 x 150mm

25mm extra length if you hollow out the tailcap - easy to just remove some fillets.

Maybe up to 80 x 120 x 175mm if you take a chisel to the fillets and guides in the battery compartment and use the tailcap space. Quite a lot of work.

Thumbnail




Hope that gives you an idea of the space available but probably best to wait and see for definite !

cheers
Pete

p.s. 4300ºK looks good to me
:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I'm gonna order a set of 5000°K just to be churlish. 4300°K seems so pedantic now.


----------



## petrev (Jun 7, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> I think I'm gonna order a set of 5000°K just to be churlish. 4300°K seems so pedantic now.



Hi Lux

Not sure if it is pedantic but may well be pedestrian ! !! !!!

:wave:

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 7, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi Lux
> 
> Not sure if it is *pedantic *but may well be pedestrian ! !! !!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I meant pedantic in the context of going beyond the banausic warmth of my 4300°K photonic arsenal...up to that murky edge of 5000° 'Kelvinic' abyss! I'll let you know.


----------



## petrev (Jun 12, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yeah, I meant pedantic in the context of going beyond the banausic warmth of my 4300°K photonic arsenal...up to that murky edge of 5000° 'Kelvinic' abyss! I'll let you know.



Hi Lux

Just an idea ! 

Why not get both temps and you can compare them directly in one head using the Vector Twin ! ! ! then choose your favourite and fit 2 (or keep as a mix maybe ? ? ?

Keep Having Fun 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi Lux
> 
> Just an idea !
> 
> ...


Actually that sounds like a sweet idea, a blend of 4300/5000K I had been contemplating a focused/unfocused scenario in a Vector twin too


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 13, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi Lux
> 
> Just an idea !
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do. Now I'm looking for a small Disco Ball that I can dangle out front from a fishing rod, and use this to enjoy my Saturday Night Fever!


----------



## BVH (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmmm....4650K. I think that would be my perfect color temp. Will you arrange it, Lux?


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've always been an LED guy, but I just bought one of these lights off Amazon for $65 shipped. I don't know much about HID lights, but I am a big car guy and I've been doing alot of reading, so I know enough. I've been looking at kits (55W of course), and I've got a good idea about what I want. I'll probably go for more around the 5000K to 6000K range only because I love the slightly bluer tint. I'll probably order the HIDs within a week or so. For now I'm going to have to stick with the SLA battery only because I've spent too much lately. But I hope to shortly build a lithium ion pack or NiMH pack. I havn't decided which will work better. I'll have to wait and see how much room I have to work with. Plus lithium ion's will be major expensive, although the Kai D-size would be nice. 

Anyways, great info here guys. I'll be sure to post pics when I get it all put together. I'm thinking about mounting the ballasts on the outside to leave more room for batteries on the inside. Especially if I'm going to put 12 D-size NiMH batteries in there. It isn't a water proof light anyways.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, got both colors of H7 bulbs coming....so I'll try both sets, and then a combo mix of 5000/4300. oo:


----------



## petrev (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

Posted thread

DIY 8800mAh Lithium pack for HID / Thor Mods

Might be of interest !

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 23, 2008)

any1 else think the standard Vector twin's output is a joke? :shakehead

Cant wait to get my HID kit.


I actually like the size of this thing. Thought it would be HUGE!!!

Plus with lithuim batt its gonna be the BOMB!!!!!!:devil: without a doubt it will be my fav HID Light by far.


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 23, 2008)

This light isnt easy to take apart at all, the batt was glued in????????

And how do I take out the black plastic divider piece without cutting the bunch of small wires to the LED lights?

EDIT: Pete did you Mod the HID Kit wiring at all? Cut some of it back? It looks as tho its gonna be a tight fit in there & the wires might be damaged by the heat of the reflector when resting up againts it?

EDIT#2: Can you still use the 12v DC Outlet?

thx


----------



## petrev (Jun 23, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> This light isnt easy to take apart at all, the batt was glued in????????
> 
> And how do I take out the black plastic divider piece without cutting the bunch of small wires to the LED lights?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Flash,

My Batt had two layers of sticky-back black foam wrapped around it - Just pull the battery really hard out of the body - then to refit I just unwrapped one layer ! ! 

The wires to the LEDs are too short but all you need to do is remove the 7 screws holding the handle together and then the wires can be loosened down into the body to provide a bit of wiggle room.

No wires were harmed in the making of this Mod 

. . . you just have to pull the existing wires about a bit and the new HID wires all fit in if you just loop them around in a sort of infinity circle *! ! !*

You can still use the outlet and the LEDs

Good Luck
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 23, 2008)

Thx 4 that. Finally got it out 


Anyone got any cool names for this Mod? Im making some custom graphics for the metal templates on the side.

thanks.


----------



## petrev (Jun 23, 2008)

DIY 8800mAh Lithium pack for HID / POB / Thor Mods

Pic of 8800mAh Pack in the back of the Vector-Twin 100





Bustenhalter 100 HID

Bug-Eye 100

The Frog

Vector-Twin 100

VTwin-100

BD-I 100 (Beady eye 100 !) 

100 Million CandlePower 

. . .


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 23, 2008)

ROFL, cool names.

this is the orig bulb, does the xenon really do anything?





It looks same colour as other halogen.

some other names: 
Fly Vaporizer
Para M240
Big Boper
Atom Smasher




All i need to finish this is the HID Kit.


EDIT: Curious with the 50/55w ratings? Mine are advertised as 55w, but is that 50 or 55w? 10w total is a big diff.

thanks.


----------



## petrev (Jun 23, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> EDIT: Curious with the 50/55w ratings? Mine are advertised as 55w, but is that 50 or 55w? 10w total is a big diff.
> 
> thanks.


 
Hi Flash

Chinese ballasts are often rated by input while most EU/US ballasts are rated by output !

10% loss hence 55/50W labeling (In/Out)

I have seen some Chinese labeled 55W output but . . . who knows

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, got both sets of bulbs to try with ballasts today. Will 2 x 4300 or 2 x 5000, or 1 of each be bestr? :naughty:


----------



## petrev (Jun 23, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, got both sets of bulbs to try with ballasts today. Will 2 x 4300 or 2 x 5000, or 1 of each be bestr? :naughty:


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Jun 24, 2008)

My Ballasts have a power output of 55w. From hidworld.

What do you think?


thanks.

So I was thinking maybe 25000K or green


----------



## IcantC (Oct 31, 2008)

This is a great mod! I was wondering if anyone tried it with the slim ballast HID kits available for cars? 

They do not have spade connectors, they plug directly into bulb socket(H7 connector) and ballasts are very slim. 

Downside it the 20 min runtime.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 1, 2008)

got any links for these slim ballasts?

The ones I used are bulky, tight fit.


----------



## Mettee (Nov 2, 2008)

ordered from these guys a few times, good service and good product....

http://www.understeer.com/onlinestore-lighting.shtml


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Petrev,

Just had a question about running the led light in this off my 14.4v Li-Ion?

Do you or anyone else think this is safe? I've easily blown a few 130w H4 bulbs with my pack.


Cheers.


----------



## petrev (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Flash

Seemed OK to me - but time will tell . . . Good Luck.

Someone may have a definitive answer but I think it's OK !



Cheers
Pete


----------



## puzzl3 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a great light...
i bought it from Petrev 2 months ago..
I'm thinking of selling it..


----------



## Blueknight (Oct 23, 2010)

the modelHI all, I am new to CPF and this is my 1st post and I hope I have the right thread. I am thinking about buying the Vector *SPORT SPOT TWIN BEAM and was wondering if a 100W HID kit would be too much to put in one. I have found the kit I want to use,it has the slim ballast,6000k bulb. I know I might have to change out the batt to li-po. any ideas would be much appreciated. thanks.
*


----------



## petrev (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

If you post details of the ballast it will help a bit . . . You need 2 ballasts ie. one for each bulb. There has been a mod with 2 80/100W ballasts mounted outboard of the Vec Twin host. internal mounting depends on size (and heat ?) of the ballasts.

4300K is brighter than 6000K if you can spec the bulbs.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Blueknight (Oct 24, 2010)

ok here is what is on the web site about the ballast and bulb----


Regular Ballast Dimensions 2.8 x 3.4 x 1.2 in 
Slim Ballast Dimensions 1.9 x 2.9 x 0.5 in 
Input Voltage Range 8~16v 
Normal Voltage 12~13.2 
Normal Current 2.4A ~ 8A 
Max Input Current 5.8A ~ 8A 
Max Input Power 25w ~ 100w 
Work Temperature -40ºC ~ 105ºC 
100% Waterproof 
100% Vibration Resistant 
Aluminum Case 
Build-in Voltage protection 
Build-in hot restrict compatibility 
Safety Igniter / AMP Socket 
Emergency Shut Off Protection 
Germany DOT Standard 
CE, ISO, E13, UL and RoHS Certified
Build-in High Definition



UV Cut glass for OEM light housing protection 
100% Waterproof and Vibration resistant 
12V / 25w~100w 
10,000+ lifetime hours 
Luminous flux: 9,500+ LM. Nearly 10 times than halogen lamps 
Base type: Single Beam
and the choices in color are 3000k,6000k 8000k etc etc. and i didn't want the 3000k because it is way to yellow and the 8000k is too blue. thanks again


----------



## petrev (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

Either size should fit inside the Vec Twin dependant on any extra wiring harness fitting but should be OK is my guess.

I haven't seen any ballasts this size that have a 100W output, except modified ones.

If you can post a link to these that would be great. Also if you do a mod please measure the output power if you can . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Blueknight (Oct 24, 2010)

-----If you can post a link to these that would be great. Also if you do a mod please measure the output power if you can . . .-----


here is the link,if you could give me your personal opinion if this kit is worth it,I'll will get it and do the mod, if not worth it, I'll just buy an HID spot since this will be my very 1st HID light.

http://www.hidgeeks.com/H3-XENON-HID-KIT/H3-HID-Conversion-Kit-p28.html

once again thanks


----------



## petrev (Oct 25, 2010)

Blueknight said:


> -----If you can post a link to these that would be great. Also if you do a mod please measure the output power if you can . . .-----
> 
> 
> here is the link,if you could give me your personal opinion if this kit is worth it,I'll will get it and do the mod, if not worth it, I'll just buy an HID spot since this will be my very 1st HID light.
> ...


 
Hi

Very interesting ballasts there - nice find.

H7 is the version you should get for the Vec Twin Mod by the way.

As for whether it is worth it ? That is a question only you can answer - A mod even at 50W will give you a fun mod to do and use and if the 100W is real then you would get a really nice bright HID at a reasonable price (depends how you think) - There may be issues with heat build up in the confined body using a higher power ballast installed internally - other 100W(80W output) ballasts used have been bigger with heatsink fins and mounted externally so I have no idea how these will perform.

I may just get some to try out as even at ~ $60 for the 100W it will be a fun experiment.

If you just want a functional simple HID there are a number of cheap options out there but if you want the fun of experimenting and building a unique high power mod of your own . . . 

The choice is yours !
Pete


----------



## Blueknight (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually the model of the vic twin I am looking at is the 139c, I think the batt is in the bottom of the handle. It's not the big square one, so I have no idea what kind of room is in the head of the light.Think I'll try it, if all else fails, I can always buy 2 bigger host and have 2 HIDs lol. Thanks for the replies

Edit: the bulb type in the vic twin model 139c is the H3


----------



## Blueknight (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I didn't build the vector but I did buy the stanley HID and although I know it's not the brightest light, this thing is bright and as far as I can tell the bulb is centered and has a very tight beam and I do believe I will like this light very much.I still plan on modding the vector so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## petrev (Nov 2, 2010)

Blueknight said:


> Well I didn't build the vector but I did buy the stanley HID and although I know it's not the brightest light, this thing is bright and as far as I can tell the bulb is centered and has a very tight beam and I do believe I will like this light very much.I still plan on modding the vector so we'll see how that goes.


 
Hi 

Stanley is a very good light - Had the chance to see one the uther week 

:thumbsup:

Best of luck if you decide to do the mod - let us know how it goes.

Cheers 
Pete


----------

